# Parenthesis



## K Pedals (Jul 29, 2019)

Just got this done and it’s working good but when it’s bypassed there’s a high pitched whine???? Any ideas??


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 29, 2019)

And when I move the knobs in the distortion section it affects it in bypass...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 29, 2019)

What kind of power supply have you got?


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 29, 2019)

I figured it out... the jumper from lug 1 and lug 7 on the 3rd footswitch is missing from the wiring diagram...


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Jul 31, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> I figured it out... the jumper from lug 1 and lug 7 on the 3rd footswitch is missing from the wiring diagram...



Thanks for pointing this out, but shouldn't the missing jumper go from lug 1 to lug *6 ... *? 
Like this:





Just visually double checking to make sure. I get easily confused with footswitch wiring ...


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 31, 2019)

Fuzzonaut said:


> Thanks for pointing this out, but shouldn't the missing jumper go from lug 1 to lug *6 ... *?
> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 965
> ...



I believe K Pedals meant 6, yes 1 to 6 would be correct.


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 31, 2019)

Fuzzonaut said:


> Thanks for pointing this out, but shouldn't the missing jumper go from lug 1 to lug *6 ... *?
> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 965
> ...


Yeah that’s right...


----------



## Allthumbs (Aug 4, 2019)

Can 3DPT boards be used on all 3 foot switches?


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeah 3PDT on all of em...


----------



## Robert (Aug 4, 2019)

Allthumbs said:


> Can 3DPT boards be used on all 3 foot switches?



The Octave switch isn't a straight pin-for-pin match for the 3PDT board, but you should still be able to use it.

I'll look at the pinouts in the morning and post a diagram.


----------



## Allthumbs (Aug 5, 2019)

Robert said:


> The Octave switch isn't a straight pin-for-pin match for the 3PDT board, but you should still be able to use it.
> 
> I'll look at the pinouts in the morning and post a diagram.



I'm sure I can figure it out based on what you have.  if I get stuck I'll ask .  thanks much


----------

